# Solid as a Rock



## twal (Sep 6, 2003)

Figured I would start a journal. I think it will keep me motivated seeing my progress. I want to lose about 20lbs and get rid of my little belly. I've been drinking too much beer! I'm 5'9 and weigh 180. Here is a list of what I have eaten the past couple days. I've been reading a lot on this forum and everyone has great knowledge here. I've been looking at the sexy women too! This is what I have so far:
Thursday 

source grams  cals %total 
Total Calories:   1502    
Fat: 23  207  14% 
  Sat: 5  46  3% 
  Poly: 1  7  1% 
  Mono: 0  2  0% 
Carbs: 181  646  44% 
  Fiber: 19  0  0% 
Protein: 154  615  42% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

What I roughly ate:

  Eggbeaters        
 2 Protein Shake s    
  Banana, raw      
  Tuna- Solid White Alabacore     
  2 cups Skim Milk      
  Dry Roasted Peanuts   
  Macaroni
  Yogurt (Light and Lively)     
  Apple


Friday 
source grams cals %total
Total Calories: 1394    
Fat: 16  147  11% 
  Sat: 4  32  2% 
  Poly: 3  25  2% 
  Mono: 3  27  2% 
Carbs: 150  527  40% 
  Fiber: 18  0  0% 
Protein: 162  648  49% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0% 

What I roughly ate:
2 Protein Shakes     
  Eggbeaters      
 2 cups  Skim Milk      
  Tuna- Solid White Alabacore      
  Italian Roll      
  Scallops
 White potato
  Eggplant
Totals  1394  16 150


Cardio:
Rollerblade for 5 miles or I will ride the stationary bike for 20-30 minutes 4-6 times a week. 

Lifting schedule:
Mon: Legs
Tue: Back/Bis
Wed: off
Thurs:Chest
Fri: Shoulders/Tris
Then I start over again!

Just let me know if my eating and routines look okay. I will be posting some pics of myself once I get some batteries for my cam. 

Todd:


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey Todd!  Welcome! 

Where in Rhode Island are you? I went to school in CT and know a lot of people in that area.

Good luck on your goals, I'm sure you will do great! There are so many knowledgable people on here that I bet will be happy to help you.

If I'm understanding what you wrote correctly, your calories look kind of low for someone of your size. You probably don't want to lose any muscle mass, I might increase my protein if I were you. Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


----------



## twal (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey Hickerchick!

It's nice to meet you I live in Smithfield, RI. It is in the northwestern part of the state. I'm not too far away from Connecticut. Well, anywhere in RI is not too far from CT Where did you go to school at? 

On a different note...how many calories do you think I should be eating? I'm 180 and would like to get down to 160. I probably average around 1,500 to 1,700 calories a day. Talk to you later!

Todd


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey Todd, welcome. I have family in W. Warwick, and in Johnston (?) I agree, you need more protein. At least 1g per pound of BW. Also, what kind of foods are you eating? That makes a HUGE difference. The people on these forums have helped me out tremendously!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 7, 2003)

There's a good calorie formula on here somewhere, I'll try to find it for you. 

I graduated from Eastern CT univ. Big mistake. I was only there for a year, otherwise I would have transferred to UCONN or Conn college. Was definitely not thrilled with that school but at the time I had a lot going on and didn't have the motivation to transfer out.

I lived in Norwich, CT for three years which I like to affectionately call the armpit of Connecticut. Grew up in NH though, about an hour north of Boston. 

My friends are in Warwick and Westerly. We used to go to Block Island a lot in the summer, I love it there!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 7, 2003)

Been to Block Island several times when I was younger. Cousins took me when they were'nt supposed to. I liked it!


----------



## twal (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Hey Todd, welcome. I have family in W. Warwick, and in Johnston (?) I agree, you need more protein. At least 1g per pound of BW. Also, what kind of foods are you eating? That makes a HUGE difference. The people on these forums have helped me out tremendously!!



Hey Rock! 

Nice to meet you! I live right next to Johnston. It is on the border of Smithfield. Do you ever come up this way to see family? I have been eating chicken, protein drinks, eggs, etc. I'm trying to eat a lot more protein and cut down on my carbs. I ate 160grams of protein yesterday. Thanks for the 1g per pound info   Talk to you later!

Todd


----------



## twal (Sep 8, 2003)

I know where ECSU is. They have a nasty baseball team! What town in New Hampshire did you grow up in? I went to Plymouth State for three years. It is beatiful up there in NH, except for all that snow in the winter

I'm about 20 minutes from Warwick and about an hour from Westerly. Have you ever been to the casinos in CT? Good time   

Ahhh..I love Block Island! I didn't get over there this summer. Did you ride the mopeds when you were there? I actually crashed mine into a little tree.  I had to walk it back to the bike shop. I'll talk to you later!

Todd


----------



## twal (Sep 8, 2003)

Sunday

Legs/ Shoulders
Stationary bike 20 minutes

2 Protein Shake  
  1 Banana  
  1 cup Cottage Cheese      
  4 cups Skim Milk     
  Cheerios      
  Scallops
  2 Boca Chicken Patties   
  Ortega Taco Sauce    
  String Beans
  Plum, raw      

            Cals   Fat Car Protein
Totals  1530  27 167 156 

           g    cals  %total
   Fat: 27  241  16% 
  Sat: 6  55  4% 
  Poly: 3  27  2% 
  Mono: 4  33  2% 
Carbs: 167  603  41% 
  Fiber: 17  0  0% 
Protein: 156  625  43% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## twal (Sep 8, 2003)

Monday

Day off lifting
Rollerbladed for 5 miles

Meal 1

Protein Drink

Meal 2

4 Eggbeaters
1 cup skim milk
1 cup grits


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2003)

Nice to meet you too Todd. 

Quick tip about your diet-
Milk, Cheerios, Banana, Taco sauce, Macaroni, Yogurt- Bad  

Too much sugar in those things. Banana's are ok if your trying to bulk more. Otherwise I would drop it. Anything with sugar detracts from trying to cut. Instead, eat more fibrous veggies, and for carbs eat sweet potatoes, yams, long-grain brown rice and Old fashioned oatmeal or steel cut oats.

I used to visit my family up there but haven't been up for about 4 years. They are not to happy about it but with work and school I don't get much breaks. I used to love it up there though!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 8, 2003)

Happy Monday Todd!

I agree with Rock, change those processed foods to more natural carbs: brown rice, irish oatmeal, more veggies. I don't know much about Eggbeaters, but it might be cheaper to just use egg whites.

I grew up in Brentwood, NH and went to school in Exeter. Lived in Portsmouth while I went to UNH for 3 years then had to transfer to ECSU. Loved UNH, disliked ECSU. What year did you graduate from Plymouth? 

I lived about 15 minutes from the casino, (Foxwoods was the only one there when I lived there) and we would go a lot. I used to actually win money in the slot machines! 

Have a great day!


----------



## twal (Sep 9, 2003)

What's up Rock!

I started cutting out all the things you listed. I absolutely love. drinking milk, but I have to give it up if I want to get cut . I'm  starting to drink a lot more water. About 3 liters...do you think this is enough?

Where are you going to school? Are you glad to be back after your summer break? I am  Talk to you later!

Todd


----------



## twal (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey Solid!

It's nice to meet you! Thanks for butting into my journal
  No really, I need all the help I can get. I have started to cut down on the sugars and I'm also drinking alot more water.  I'm taking your advice and I will be eating around 2,000 calories on lifting days and 1600 on non. Thanks for all the info! It's greatly appreciated 

Todd


----------



## twal (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey HC!

I have heard of Brentwood before, but I've never been through it.  I always traveled up Route 93 to get up to school. I had some friends that went to UNH. It is a very nice school   What did you get your degree in from ECSU? 

I still haven't graduated from school yet I'll be done this winter though. I switched my major from marketing to information technology. So, I had all these credits for business classes that were useless. It took me an extra two and a half years, but I'm happy I switched majors.

I am moving to San Francisco when I graduate from school this winter. I can't wait I hear that Portland is very nice. Do you like it? Well, I have to go food shopping. Have a great day!

Todd


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey Todd, no I'm not glad about being back in school. I took summer classes and I work full time so I haven't had a break. I go to Northern Virginia Community College. I'm going to transfer to George Mason.

Good for cutting out the sugars. I had to give up a lot of foods I like too, and went through sugar withdrawal. But I feel much better now without insulin spike! I drink about 1 gallon to 1 gallon and a half a day at least.

What are you going to school for?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

3 liters is not enough water...slowly up it to 6...you will also lose extra weight from running to the bathroom every 10 min  in all seriousness 3liters is not nearly enough to rid your body of toxins and keep your water retention down.


----------



## twal (Sep 10, 2003)

It is tough working and going to school full time. I've been doing it for two years now  I'm getting my BS in Information Technology this winter. Ahhh, I've heard that George Mason is a great school. What is your major?

A gallon of water   That is a lot! I drank about four liters yesterday. I have to increase that a little though. Talk to you later!

Todd


----------



## twal (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey J'bo 
It is a pleasure to meet you! I drank about four liters of water yesterday and I was hitting the bathroom about every 10 minutes. I will slowly up it to 6 liters like you said. Thanks for the input and have a great day!

Todd


----------



## twal (Sep 10, 2003)

Wednesday

I worked my arms and abs today. Did about 15 minutes on the bike. I need to do at least 30 minutes though.

Meal 1
Protein Drink

Meal 2
4 EggBeaters w/ 2 slices of non fat cheese
Apple

After workout
Protein Drink


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah it is tough, school and work. I'm going to nursing school. I work in an emergency room now, 12 hour days.

You'll definately have a good career future with your major! And yep, gotta drink lots of water. If you drink coffee, or sodas you'll have to take in even more water.


----------

